# The Socio-Sexual-Hierachy 2022!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It seems we are still using this alpha/beta terms to this day. So now I'm curious due to recent 'additions' in attempts at male categorisation.

Years ago we didn't have Sigma, so successful Omegas rejoice! You have gone from the bottom to the top of the food chain for no apparent reason 
Also what the hell is a Zeta? 










For clarification:










It seems alphas still get the most love though, but do they? I've also heard the terms "true alpha" and "real men" over the years but it's so subjective, hence this thread.

Thoughts?


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I wonder what I am if I'm a combination of Omega and Alpha?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Enigma32 said:


> I wonder what I am if I'm a combination of Omega and Alpha?


That's apparently the new specimen of men they failed to notice before and now call you "Sigma", elevating you to the top of the food chain lol


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I think it’s all stupid when used as boxes to categorize men.

The best assessment I’ve heard (and the one I agree with) is that alpha and beta are best viewed as placeholder terms.
Alpha generally involves traits or characteristics that are dominant and attractive to women at a desire level. 
Beta generally involves traits and characteristics that provide comfort and security within a relationship, but not excitement/desire.

Alpha traits/behaviors make women wet, beta makes them feel comfortable. Both qualities/characteristics are necessary in a successful, long-term relationship.
The reason alpha qualities are generally focused on and advocated for men struggling with relationship problems, is that those alpha characteristics are generally what’s most lacking in today’s men.

It’s not that alpha is always good and beta is necessarily bad, they’re both necessary. If a dude was all alpha and no beta, he wouldn’t have a relationship for very long either.
It’s just that today’s men seem to be woefully lacking in alpha, which is why the guidance is often to be more alpha.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

The alphas don't want a long relationship. He can spin plates of all the girls, including the beta's wives, that want a piece of him.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DudeInProgress said:


> Alpha traits/behaviors make women wet, beta makes them feel comfortable.


I wonder what Gamma, Omega, Delta, and Sigma make women then 😅


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> I wonder what Gamma, Omega, Delta, and Sigma make women then 😅


Confused.
Nothing, it’s nonsense


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DudeInProgress said:


> Confused.
> Nothing, it’s nonsense


I like the hot/crazy matrix myself better, no-go zone - husband zone - fun zone lol

But then even women can use alpha/beta with preference on the alpha and compliments what she likes in a man as alpha. Don't see much love for beta in those cases!


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> I like the hot/crazy matrix myself better, no-go zone - husband zone - fun zone lol
> 
> But then even women can use alpha/beta with preference on the alpha and compliments what she likes in a man as alpha. Don't see much love for beta in those cases!


You see women complement beta characteristics all the time, it’s just generally not what they gravitate to when you watch their actions.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DudeInProgress said:


> You see women complement beta characteristics all the time, it’s just generally not what they gravitate to when you watch their actions.


It's an old topic, yet the only alpha trait that seems to be universally agreed upon as desirable is a backbone lol


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

DudeInProgress said:


> I think it’s all stupid when used as boxes to categorize men.
> 
> The best assessment I’ve heard (and the one I agree with) is that alpha and beta are best viewed as placeholder terms.
> Alpha generally involves traits or characteristics that are dominant and attractive to women at a desire level.
> ...


This, for emphasis. 

For human males (Primates) this is exactly how the pendulum should, biologically speaking swing. Gorillas and chimps MUST be Alphas at all times due to their social structure, where there's one dominant male (alpha).

We humans evolved differently in our social structure due to our highly evolved degrees of consciousness. So, the conscious balance of when to alpha or beta must be dealt smartly for males. You tip the pendulum one side too much and you'll find yourself with a very unhappy and unappreciative female. This is where the Bonobo female chimp gets her ideas of how to sneak away from the dominant male to mate with a lesser male. It's fascinating to observe them how, while the big Alpha male is fighting off his rivals, the female just sneaks away out of sight, and mates with another male ( nature's way of ensuring, genetic diversity).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rob_1 said:


> the female just sneaks away out of sight, and mates with another male ( nature's way of ensuring, genetic diversity).


Maybe she just had enough of the a--hole 😅


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> That's apparently the new specimen of men they failed to notice before and now call you "Sigma", elevating you to the top of the food chain lol


I'm not attractive or particularly ambitious so far from a sigma.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Enigma32 said:


> I'm not attractive or particularly ambitious so far from a sigma.


Oh it's quite a hit piece on google search!  
Pretty much you just have to be Omega but score and suddenly, "dude, you're sigma!" 

Here's a hilarious write up about it (which also criticises the whole alpha/beta stuff):









The Pseudoscience Behind The ‘Sigma Male,’ Explained


Sigma males and alpha males are about as accurate as star signs.




www.forbes.com





_A sigma male is, essentially, an introverted alpha male, offering misguided men a chance to place themselves at the very top of this imaginary hierarchy, without the loud, boisterous personality that an “alpha” boasts. Examples of a sigma male apparently include John Wick, because who doesn't want to compare themselves to a cool, composed assassin? Although, when it comes to choosing a role model that exemplifies a non-existent category of manhood, one could do a lot worse than Keanu Reeves._

Ah but is it non-existent?  So many people keep using alpha/beta still!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Enigma32 said:


> I wonder what I am if I'm a combination of Omega and Alpha?


Exactly. And the talk of John Wick, like him, I have no problem with violence to those that deserve a good ass whipping every now and then. As Capt'n McCall says, "I won't tolerate rude behavior in a man"


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> Exactly. And the talk of John Wick, like him, I have no problem with violence to those that deserve a good ass whipping every now and then. As Capt'n McCall says, "I won't tolerate rude behavior in a man"


My favorite two quotes from Lonesome Dove are Gus' hey how about a poke, and Captain Call's I can't stand rude behavior in a man, won't tolerate it.

Kudos for refreshing my memory!


----------



## Tabbygirl23 (7 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> It seems we are still using this alpha/beta terms to this day. So now I'm curious due to recent 'additions' in attempts at male categorisation.
> 
> Years ago we didn't have Sigma, so successful Omegas rejoice! You have gone from the bottom to the top of the food chain for no apparent reason
> Also what the hell is a Zeta?
> ...


it’s so goofy, it’s not real science, it’s a fad kids are talking about online. Socio sexuality doesn’t even mean what they think it means.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> My favorite two quotes from Lonesome Dove are Gus' hey how about a poke, and Captain Call's I can't stand rude behavior in a man, won't tolerate it.
> 
> Kudos for refreshing my memory!


Instead of saying "Jinx, you owe me a coke"

When my wife and I say something at same time, or one says it when other is about to. 
We started saying Jinx, you owe me a poke"
Now we just turn and make eye contact, smile and say "Poke!"

Sometimes, she will grab me and say, "How many does that make that I owe you?" I say thousands and she will say we need to take care of some of those, and when we are done you can give me some of the ones you owe me" 😋😁


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> Instead of saying "Jinx, you owe me a coke"
> 
> When my wife and I say something at same time, or one says it when other is about to.
> We started saying Jinx, you owe me a poke"
> Now we just turn and make eye contact, smile and say "Poke!"


It just doesn't get any better that that!!!


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

If I were to pick by personality type, I'd probably be an "Omega".


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Didn't God say I am the Alpha and the Omega? 

We should all be like God! 😊


Hiner112 said:


> If I were to pick by personality type, I'd probably be an "Omega".


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm… I’ve never thought of sigmas as being manipulative.

I’ve also never heard the term “zeta male”. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I think it is a load of crap.
Some men can be alpha in the work place but go to madam whip lash or her equals , 
many a man is very different in each roll , 
same goes for women you get women that run multi million business but get a escort boy to boss her


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Secure self fulfilled men don’t buy into psycho babble and comparison.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> It seems we are still using this alpha/beta terms to this day. So now I'm curious due to recent 'additions' in attempts at male categorisation.
> 
> Years ago we didn't have Sigma, so successful Omegas rejoice! You have gone from the bottom to the top of the food chain for no apparent reason
> Also what the hell is a Zeta?
> ...


I can’t understand the need to create these classifications, it seems ridiculous. At least the zodiac has 12 catagories with the option of rising, moon, and planet placement in each category; they dress up the b.s. more. 

It really seems that the guys that buy into the classifications are even more homogeneous with the female type… there is only one. If she isn’t a money grubbing, alpha chasing female that keeps her legs closed… well she’s an outlier. An exception to the rule. 

I can’t take anyone serious when they buy into this kind of thing, much like when someone is comparing astrological charts for their dates to figure out if they are a match or not.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

QuietRiot said:


> I can’t understand the need to create these classifications, it seems ridiculous. At least the zodiac has 12 catagories with the option of rising, moon, and planet placement in each category; they dress up the b.s. more.
> 
> It really seems that the guys that buy into the classifications are even more homogeneous with the female type… there is only one. If she isn’t a money grubbing, alpha chasing female that keeps her legs closed… well she’s an outlier. An exception to the rule.
> 
> I can’t take anyone serious when they buy into this kind of thing, much like when someone is comparing astrological charts for their dates to figure out if they are a match or not.


I always found it hilarious, now even more so they added sigma 🤣

Still, I do believe men want to be the best they can be so they subscribe to some of this if not all, I remember in the past there were always debates about alpha vs beta at the very least.

Later I realised some women like my ex wanted a man who could love her immensely in all five love languages in equal measure 😅 lol so much for being just alpha or whatever


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Most women don’t want a total alpha. Redpill ahole doesn’t do it for most.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

People do love their classifications, don't they?


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Actually not really.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

snowbum said:


> Most women don’t want a total alpha. Redpill ahole doesn’t do it for most.


Redpills have NO clue what a real alpha looks like, other than to know when one walks into the room they piddle themselves.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Redpills have NO clue what a real alpha looks like, other than to know when one walks into the room they piddle themselves.


Red pill guys are the absolute worst and I don’t understand how any of them ever get a woman at all!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Redpills have NO clue what a real alpha looks like, other than to know when one walks into the room they piddle themselves.




Check this video 🤣


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

I guess it’s an age thing because guys I know don’t give a crap about their ranking. They work hard, respect their wives, and stay humble. Muscle bound macho blow holes proving to be “ the man”treating women with contempt or as “options” are complete turn offs.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Red pill guys are the absolute worst and I don’t understand how any of them ever get a woman at all!


They can't, it's why they're all so mad. Because it has to be all the women on earth, it can't be their individual issues.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TexasMom1216 said:


> They can't, it's why they're all so mad. Because it has to be all the women on earth, it can't be their individual issues.


Curious btw, you obviously don't subscribe to this, but why do you also use the term alpha?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> You see women complement beta characteristics all the time, it’s just generally not what they gravitate to when you watch their actions.


The chart up there Beta doesn’t sound great to me. Works hard but is overshadowed by peers = loser.

Doesn’t have to work and destroys everyone anyway = ideal place.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> The chart up there Beta doesn’t sound great to me. Works hard but is overshadowed by peers = loser.


Welcome to the world of many of us normal, average plebs.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ccpowerslave said:


> The chart up there Beta doesn’t sound great to me. Works hard but is overshadowed by peers = loser.
> 
> *Doesn’t have to work and destroys everyone anyway = ideal place*.


What?  I hope that you're kidding.

What you just described as 'ideal place' I'd describe as a 'd-head'. Regardless if one had to work or not. The 'destroys everyone anyway'... wha-tha?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> The *'destroys everyone anyway'*... wha-tha?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Also, Beta - 'works a lot but is overshadowed by his peers'. In a professional setting, I'd be questioning what kind of leadership was in place for that to be occurring; from the mindset that a chain (team) is only as strong as its weakest link.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Also, Beta - 'works a lot but is overshadowed by his peers'. In a professional setting, I'd be questioning what kind of leadership was in place for that to be occurring; from the mindset that a chain (team) is only as strong as its weakest link.


That's the thing really, not everyone has to be in leadership, not everyone is cut out for it, ready for it, or wants it, and can be perfectly happy. Hard work doesn't always make a good leader. Working smart, finding solutions, embraces responsibility and sets examples? Yes.

I'm also a happy omega with zero ambition nowadays. But ambition is sexy in a man 🤷‍♂️ whatever, I'm living comfortably so meh


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> What?  I hope that you're kidding.
> 
> What you just described as 'ideal place' I'd describe as a 'd-head'. Regardless if one had to work or not. The 'destroys everyone anyway'... wha-tha?


Some people let’s say it takes them a week to do something and they’re literally killing themselves. 

You have someone else come in and they do the same thing in two hours after going out for lunch and drinking a six pack.

I want to be the guy who does someone else’s week of hard work in two hours. It’s easy for that person.

If you watch someone elite at anything they make it look very easy.

So someone who works hard and is overshadowed by their peers, kind of sad.

I’d rather something be easy for me so I accomplish the same thing in less time and have options about what to do with that time. Sometimes you apply the time to work and then literally destroy everyone.

Same is true for physical things. I am not physically gifted so I find myself training and practicing a lot to make up for that. I’d rather be the guy where those things are easy, and then if I was to apply myself at it I could compete at a high level.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ccpowerslave said:


> Some people let’s say it takes them a week to do something and they’re literally killing themselves.
> 
> You have someone else come in and they do the same thing in two hours after going out for lunch and drinking a six pack.
> 
> ...


I think there's a difference between 'competence' and 'destroys everyone anyway'.

Also, if you're the smartest person in the room, maybe you need to find a different room.*

(* not you YOU... one YOU).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> Some people let’s say it takes them a week to do something and they’re literally killing themselves.


I see that as a sign of poor inefficiency 😅


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> That's the thing really, not everyone has to be in leadership, not everyone is cut out for it, ready for it, or wants it, and can be perfectly happy.


Agreed.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> I think there's a difference between 'competence' and 'destroys everyone anyway'.
> 
> Also, if you're the smartest person in the room, maybe you need to find a different room.*
> 
> (* not you YOU... one YOU).


But maybe the smartest person in the room is schooling the others in the room


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> But maybe the smartest person in the room is schooling the others in the room


I refuse to be sucked further into the vortex of this thread!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> I think there's a difference between 'competence' and 'destroys everyone anyway'.
> 
> Also, if you're the smartest person in the room, maybe you need to find a different room.*
> 
> (* not you YOU... one YOU).


That’s true for sure however someone is at the top of every hierarchy. Once you get into a large population hierarchy if you’re still at or near the top, it can be difficult.

This is why I’d accept non-optimal contract terms to work with specific very talented people.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> I see that as a sign of poor inefficiency 😅


It can be in some cases. It can also be a gap in capability.

I remember doing 360 feedback for manager training maybe 15 years ago. One guy in there got low scores for “intellectual horsepower” this was in an expensive week long thing. He says, “Huh… So how do I work on that?” The guy running the course is like, “Uh… you don’t want to score poorly on that one.”


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ccpowerslave said:


> Sometimes you apply the time to work and then *literally destroy everyone*.


But no-one is literally destroying everyone. What's with the dramatics about this stuff?

Sorry, I ought not to have entered this thread.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ccpowerslave said:


> That’s true for sure however someone is at the top of every hierarchy. Once you get into a large population hierarchy if you’re still at or near the top, it can be difficult.
> 
> *This is why I’d accept non-optimal contract terms to work with specific very talented people*.


This I understand.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> But no-one is literally destroying everyone. What's with the dramatics about this stuff?
> 
> Sorry, I ought not to have entered this thread.


You need to meet a world destroyer. 

I was lucky enough to meet one when I was 22 and work next to him. We had three guys come in to our group and he was the last man standing. He replaced our mentor/adviser. Anyway he accomplished in 3 years what took people at the same starting point (top program in the world) 6+ and in some cases as many as 10 and he did it without breaking a sweat. 

He was like “ha ha”.

I remember doing one test and spending about 3 days on it working on it for 10+ hours a day. He did it in 4 hours and was like “ha ha”. He came into the office around 5pm and left at 9pm with it done. I will never forget it. It was a “cut my life into pieces, this is my last resort” level beat down.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> It can be in some cases. It can also be a gap in capability.
> 
> I remember doing 360 feedback for manager training maybe 15 years ago. One guy in there got low scores for “intellectual horsepower” this was in an expensive week long thing. He says, “Huh… So how do I work on that?” The guy running the course is like, “Uh… you don’t want to score poorly on that one.”




Uh, yeah, sorry, back to pulling carriages not racing for the win.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> You need to meet a world destroyer.
> 
> I was lucky enough to meet one when I was 22 and work next to him. We had three guys come in to our group and he was the last man standing. He replaced our mentor/adviser. Anyway he accomplished in 3 years what took people at the same starting point (top program in the world) 6+ and in some cases as many as 10 and he did it without breaking a sweat.
> 
> ...


You know the story about the turtle and the bunny right? 😅


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> You know the story about the turtle and the bunny right? 😅


Yeah that story is good for society as a whole but if you’re trying to do something at a high level not so much. Better to be the bunny and just win real fast and then party after.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ccpowerslave said:


> You need to meet a world destroyer.
> 
> I was lucky enough to meet one when I was 22 and work next to him. We had three guys come in to our group and he was the last man standing. He replaced our mentor/adviser. Anyway he accomplished in 3 years what took people at the same starting point (top program in the world) 6+ and in some cases as many as 10 and he did it without breaking a sweat.
> 
> ...


The world still exists. We're differentiating on language terminology. And you doubled-down. 
Perhaps we're also different in how we perceive things.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> That's the thing really, not everyone has to be in leadership, not everyone is cut out for it, ready for it, or wants it, and can be perfectly happy.





heartsbeating said:


> Agreed.


To add, one can be a leader without the formalization of a 'leadership role'. Just as one can be in a titled role denoting upper-levels of hierarchy in a professional setting, and not possess leadership qualities.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> To add, one can be a leader without the formalization of a 'leadership role'. Just as one can be in a titled role denoting upper-levels of hierarchy in a professional setting, and not possess leadership qualities.


Yes and it's our job to ensure only those who do possess leadership qualities attain the authority and responsibilities that come with it.

That leader doesn't have to be the bunny in the race either btw


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> The world still exists. We're differentiating on language terminology. And you doubled-down.
> Perhaps we're also different in how we perceive things.


I always double down (when it improves my expected value) 😉


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> Also, Beta - 'works a lot but is overshadowed by his peers'. In a professional setting, I'd be questioning what kind of leadership was in place for that to be occurring; from the mindset that a chain (team) is only as strong as its weakest link.


That's most jobs. There's always a few people at work that do a damn good job, show up every day, and just fly under the radar. That sort of thing generally goes unnoticed. One thing I learned long ago was that working hard didn't get you anywhere, but instead it's better to do one thing really well and make sure everyone sees it. Then you become the example other people are told to strive for and you can slack off for a while.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Most people are just never going to be “world beaters/world destroyers.” (Never encountered those terms until I saw them on TAM, but then again I don’t know anyone like that I’m real life so maybe I’m just too far removed.) If everyone who isn’t a world destroyer is automatically a loser then there are billions of losers in the world.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yes and it's our job to ensure only those who do possess leadership qualities attain the authority and responsibilities that come with it.
> 
> That leader doesn't have to be the bunny in the race either btw


I really need to exit this thread.  Seems I'm getting tripped up on specific words today.

'Authority' is not something that I would relate to leadership. Management, sure. Leadership, however, is more about having the ability to influence others to accomplish objectives and are effective in doing so as they are accepted by others; without the need to use formal authority.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Red pill guys are the absolute worst and I don’t understand how any of them ever get a woman at all!


They sometimes get women because like it or not, a lot of those red pill tricks work.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> I really need to exit this thread.  Seems I'm getting tripped up on specific words today.
> 
> 'Authority' is not something that I would relate to leadership. Management, sure. Leadership, however, is more about having the ability to influence others to accomplish objectives and are effective in doing so as they are accepted by others; without the need to use formal authority.


Yes, and then we empower them with authority   Tis but a tool, for even rock climbers wear their harnesses


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Most people are just never going to be “world beaters/world destroyers.” (Never encountered those terms until I saw them on TAM, but then again I don’t know anyone like that I’m real life so maybe I’m just too far removed.) If everyone who isn’t a world destroyer is automatically a loser then there are billions of losers in the world.


The use of terminology such as 'world destroyers' and with the word 'literally' beforehand is hard to take seriously. 

I still like you though @ccpowerslave


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> The use of terminology such as 'world destroyers' and with the word 'literally' beforehand is hard to take seriously.
> 
> I still like you though @ccpowerslave


I like the word... CRUSH!!!










😇


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Enigma32 said:


> That's most jobs. There's always a few people at work that do a damn good job, show up every day, and just fly under the radar. That sort of thing generally goes unnoticed. One thing I learned long ago was that working hard didn't get you anywhere, but instead it's better to do one thing really well and make sure everyone sees it. Then you become the example other people are told to strive for and you can slack off for a while.


Yeah, I’m not a man but I’ve definitely been burned by working really hard. If I was a man I wouldn’t be a world destroyer, that’s for sure. I’ve been working on a huge project for days, staying up until 2, 3 am and will have to pull an all night we to have it done by tomorrow. If I was a world destroyer I’d have had it done in a day without having to put in any extra hours. My boss is kind of that way and I hate her for it. Meanwhile my whole life is falling apart because I’ve literally done nothing but shower, go to the bathroom, and work on this project. When all is said and done I’ll get 2 minutes of accolades and then just the next pile of menial tasks handed to me.

This is why I know my place and that I could never get an “alpha” man. I mean I’m too old a decrepit to be of interest to them now anyway but hypothetically.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yes, and then we empower them with authority   Tis but a tool, for even rock climbers wear their harnesses


We have different views on what leadership and authority means. And rock climbers and harnesses have nothing to do with a leader who has influence, focuses on people, looks to long-term perspectives and all that jazz, and essentially has authority by acceptance.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Alright, this time I'm doing my best to exit this vortex. I will leave all you world-destroying, crushers of competition to it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> We have different views on what leadership and authority means. And rock climbers and harnesses have nothing to do with a leader who has influence, focuses on people, looks to long-term perspectives and all that jazz, and essentially has authority by acceptance.


I meant the harnesses as a *tool *for climbing just as authority is a tool for leadership 😅 ... 

 ...

Fine! A tool for *management* 😑


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Alright, this time I'm doing my best to exit this vortex. I will leave all you world-destroying, crushers of competition to it.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> Alright, this time I'm doing my best to exit this vortex. I will leave all you world-destroying, crushers of competition to it.


You will not be able to resist this quote.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Like it or not, but the fact is all men (women) are NOT created equal. Some are far superior in a certain way or ability compared to others. It's god given and can't be changed no matter how hard one not born with works, tries. But I believe most people have a talent or ability they can excel at.


----------

